# Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken einer Naturschutzorganisation beizutreten bzw. mich organisiert für den Naturschutz einzusetzen, da ich denke, dass die Welt genug Baustellen hat, für die es sich einzusetzen lohnt. Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie das in diesen Organisationen läuft, ich will ja am Ende nicht einen militanten Angelgegner unterstützen (wie es mir z.B. bei unserem Dachverband passiert ist). 

Klima, Müll, Energie alles heikle Themen, die immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen. Da muss es doch eine Organisation geben, die sich diesen gewichtigen Baustellen der Welt zugetan hat und auch den Mehrwert der organisierten Fischerei für die Natur kennt ohne gleich mit der Tierquäler-Keule zu kommen.

Vielleicht ist es auch völlig bescheuert, weltfremd und selbstzerstörerisch als Angler einer Naturschutzorganisation beitreten zu wollen. Auch für solche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Ich schubs das mal in Politik/Verbände.



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch völlig bescheuert, weltfremd und selbstzerstörerisch als Angler einer Naturschutzorganisation beitreten zu wollen. Auch für solche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


Ja - der DAFV ist übrigens auch so ein anglerfeindlicher Naturschutzverband ;-)


----------



## fischbär (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Im Prinzip ist doch Dein Angelverein eine Naturschutzorganisation! Engagier Dich doch da für den Naturschutz. Gewässerschutz ist vielen regulären Prganisationen oft nur so lange wichtig wie der Bach nicht rosa ist, nicht stinkt und ein paar Vögelchen rumflattern. Du kannst auch in eine 'normale' Organisation aka BUND eintreten und da halt Deine Meinung vertreten. Normalerweise sind die Leute da keine Idioten, die Mitglieder sind. Sehen aber halt nur ihr's, und das ist oft Ornithologie.


----------



## fischbär (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schubs das mal in Politik/Verbände.
> 
> 
> Ja - der DAFV ist übrigens auch so ein anglerfeindlicher Naturschutzverband ;-)



Auch wenn's leicht OT ist, wieso hast Du eigentlich so einen Hass auf den DAFV? Gibt es da einen spezifischen Hintergrund? Klar, unfähigkeit hoch drei, aber Deine Beiträge dazu wirken oft völlig übertrieben auf mich als Unerfahrenen in der Szene.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja - der DAFV ist übrigens auch so ein anglerfeindlicher Naturschutzverband ;-)



Ja, ich schrieb ja, dass ich die "versehendlich" unterstützt habe. Eigentlich schon traurig genug, dass ich als Angehöriger eines Naturschutzverbandes im Forum nach einer anglerfreundlichen Organisation frage.


----------



## captn-ahab (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



fischbär schrieb:


> Auch wenn's leicht OT ist, wieso hast Du eigentlich so einen Hass auf den DAFV? Gibt es da einen spezifischen Hintergrund? Klar, unfähigkeit hoch drei, aber Deine Beiträge dazu wirken oft völlig übertrieben auf mich als Unerfahrenen in der Szene.



Jährliche Beiträge ohne Gegenleistung?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Auch wenn es hart klingen mag - aber als Angler ist man m.M. erstmal ein Natur-Nutzer. Nutzen schlägt zwar den Schutz nicht ganz aus.... aber leider hört bei vielen bekannten Naturschutzgruppen der Schutz eher am Ufer aus und anstelle sich für Renaturierungen usw. einzusetzen, werden erstmal Naturnutzer wie Angler etc. ausgesperrt....


Beispiel: 


Vor Jahren ließen sich an ein verpachtetes Gewässer Eisvögel nieder und brüteten dort sogar. Das Gewässer hatte aber nur eine Seite die so wirklich zugänglich war. Genau hier fanden die Vögel einige Steilufer und hatten dort ihre Bruthöle. Das bekam ein Naturschutzverein mit und es dauerte nicht lange, da musste da wurde der ganze Bereich als Vogelschutzgebiet für Angler gesperrt. Die Vögelgucker durften aber weiterhin dort hin zum beobachten....


Es mag sicher auch Beispiele geben, wo Naturnutzer und Schützer nen Konsens finden. Scheint aber sehr selten zu sein.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



fischbär schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist doch Dein Angelverein eine Naturschutzorganisation! .



Danke für Deine Antwort. Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, dass der Angelverein eine Möglichkeit bietet einen Beitrag zu leisten. Sehe ich genauso. 
Die Möglichkeiten eines Angelvereines sind begrenzt, denn schon auf Bundesebene löst sich "mein" Naturschutzverband in Wohlgefallen auf und wird die nächsten Jahre eher damit beschäftigt sein, seinen eigenen Arsch irgendwie zu retten, anstatt irgendwas Grundlegendes angelkonformes auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Ich will einfach nur eine starke Lobby unterstützen, die was bewirken kann und die sich wirklich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat weltlichen Problemen entgegenzutreten anstatt.....nun ja, die Angler auszurotten  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Vor Jahren ließen sich an ein verpachtetes Gewässer Eisvögel nieder und brüteten dort sogar. Das Gewässer hatte aber nur eine Seite die so wirklich zugänglich war. Genau hier fanden die Vögel einige Steilufer und hatten dort ihre Bruthöle. Das bekam ein Naturschutzverein mit und es dauerte nicht lange, da musste da wurde der ganze Bereich als Vogelschutzgebiet für Angler gesperrt. Die Vögelgucker durften aber weiterhin dort hin zum beobachten....


Und die Eisvögel brüteten dort trotz der wohl vorher dort auch aktiven Angler und fanden dank des Besatzes der Angler auch Fische zum futtern - aber Angler werden dann ausgesperrt..

Das ist eben auch mit der Grund für meine Skepsis gegenüber der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie:
Die wollen Menschen aussperren, am besten in Stadtghettos, dass nur noch die Vogelbeobachter nachher überhaupt irgendwo raus in die Natur dürfen - ich warte auf den "Schein" mit Prüfung zum spazieren gehen..........

Und dass gerade der NABU genauso anglerfeindlich ist wie der DAFV, lässt sich ja hier bestens nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Hier hast du eine anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation, von Anglern für Angler!

http://www.lms-online.de/

Leider wohl eher von Fliegenfischern belegt, aber son Karpfenangler wird sicherlich auch gerne gesehen, denn der lässt die Lachse sowieso in Ruhe!

Jürgen


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Okay, das Eisvogel-Beispiel und Thomas Links bzgl. des BUND  haben mir mal wieder vor Augen geführt, wie grotesk mein Vorhaben ist. Allerdings ist der BUND doch ein deutscher Verband, oder? 
Wie schauts denn aus mit WWF oder Greenpeace? Als internationale Organisationen haben die doch mit Sicherheit ein anderes Verhältnis gegenüber der (Angel)Fischerei als unsere verbohrten Paragraphenreiter, oder?
Gibt es überhaupt ein Land, in dem Angeln ein solches "Verbrechen" darstellt als Deutschland ?


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

In diesem ganzen Zusammenhang immer wieder empfehlenswert ist dieser Artikel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier hast du eine anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation, von Anglern für Angler!
> 
> http://www.lms-online.de/



Eher Arten- als Naturschutz allgemein, aber natürlich allemal besser als NABU, BUND oder DAFV.
#6#6#6



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In diesem ganzen Zusammenhang immer wieder empfehlenswert ist dieser Artikel:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330



Danke Franz, auch wieder für den Link!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



> Wie schauts denn aus mit WWF oder Greenpeace?


Greenpeace kannst du komplett vergessen, was deren Akzeptanz Anglern gegenüber angeht!
Der WWF dagegen ist der einzige Natur/Tierschutzverband welcher mir bekannt ist, der nichts gegen eine nachhaltige Jagd und Fischerei hat.
Da sitzen auch im Vorstand und Verwaltung einige Jäger!
Deshalb werden sie auch häufig von anderen Verbänden angefeindet!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Okay, das Eisvogel-Beispiel und Thomas Links bzgl. des BUND  haben mir mal wieder vor Augen geführt, wie grotesk mein Vorhaben ist. Allerdings ist der BUND doch ein deutscher Verband, oder?
> Wie schauts denn aus mit WWF oder Greenpeace? Als internationale Organisationen haben die doch mit Sicherheit ein anderes Verhältnis gegenüber der (Angel)Fischerei als unsere verbohrten Paragraphenreiter, oder?
> Gibt es überhaupt ein Land, in dem Angeln ein solches "Verbrechen" darstellt als Deutschland ?







Bei Greenpeace und WWF haste die beiden Extreme raus gepickt.


Jeder kennt wohl die Greenpeace Splittergrupper Sea-Sheppards oder ähnliche Aktivistengruppen und deren doch sehr agressiven Ausschweife....


(Zudem besteht die Mehrheit Greenpeace aus Frauen und die meisten Kerle dort sind eher wegen denen da, als Tiere zu schützen...)


Der WWF ist quasi der Kuschelpart. Die versuchen mit massiven Geldspenden quasi Lebensräume "frei" zu kaufen. (Urwälder usw.). Das Stück Regenwald wird dann doch umgesäbelt, weil dann nicht nur das Geld vom WWF bekommt, sondern auch den Erlös vom Tropenholz.


Außerdem sickert bei den ganzen aufgeblähten Organisationen ein großteil der Spenden auf Privatkonten. Der Verwaltungsapparat schluckt da schon vorher was weg...


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



> (Zudem besteht die Mehrheit Greenpeace aus Frauen und die meisten Kerle dort sind eher wegen denen da, als Tiere zu schützen...)


Sehr richtig bemerkt, ist mir auch aufgefallen!
Desweiteren sind es häufig auch "weibische" Typen, mit lustigen Strickmützchen und Piercings, Klischee halt!

Jürgen


----------



## mieze691 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

bei mir und meinen Anglerfreunden geht Naturschutz so - wir nehmen alles an Dreck mit was an unserem angelplatz zu finden ist egal ob das jetzt von uns oder anderen ist wenn das alle so tun würden dann wären die gewässer sauber


----------



## fischbär (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Generell sind die großen Organisationen auf internationaler Bühne mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Das sind am Ende moderne Ablasshändler für den naturentfremdeten Großstadthipster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



mieze691 schrieb:


> bei mir und meinen Anglerfreunden geht Naturschutz so - wir nehmen alles an Dreck mit was an unserem angelplatz zu finden ist egal ob das jetzt von uns oder anderen ist wenn das alle so tun würden dann wären die gewässer sauber


Kannst Du nur dort machen, wo Angler noch nicht ausgesperrt wurden von der spendensammelnden Natutrschutzmafia/industrie..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Ohne dass ich da Ahnung habe oder helfen kann: 
tolles Thema, guter Ansatz! #6




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Greenpeace kannst du komplett vergessen, was deren Akzeptanz Anglern gegenüber angeht!...


Oh, die haben aber (irgendwo) die Aussage gemacht, dass Angeln die schonendste Fangart von Fischen ist, eben weil sie selektiv betrieben werden kann.
Das wiederum ist die Nummer, auf der alle Zurücksetz-Gegner so leidenschaftlich rumhacken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Naturschutzverein und Angelverein bzw. pro Angler...das verträgt sich wohl nur, wenn der Angelverein selbst ein Naturschutzverein ist...wenn überhaupt


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nur eine starke Lobby unterstützen, die was bewirken kann und die sich wirklich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat weltlichen Problemen entgegenzutreten anstatt.....nun ja, die Angler auszurotten  .


 
 Kurz Du möchtest Andere dabei Unterstützen, Dinge zu tun, die Du für wichtig betrachtest.
 Aber bitte bitte für Dich nur zum Vorteil und nicht zum Nachteil.

 Dann such Dier z.B einen entsprechenden Angelverein.
 Denn bei den großen Naturschutzverbänden scheinen Angler eher in der Minderheit zu sein.
 Die interessieren sich dort eher beiläufig auch mal für Fische, als Nahrung oder Vogelfutter was nicht zu selten oder zu hoch belastet sein darf.
 Es sind halt die Macher die den Kurs dort bestimmen und nicht die, die nur Beiträge zahlen.

 Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.
http://www.wanderfische.de/NASF/Anschreiben Vereinigungen_fuer _EWF_deutsch.pdf

 Ansonsten selbst etwas machen, 
 bringt eh mehr als nur einige € zu spenden. 
 Gelder sind ja  auch oft weniger das Problem, als Leute die sich für so etwas Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Hilde (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hart klingen mag - aber als Angler ist man m.M. erstmal ein Natur-Nutzer.



Da halt ich frech dagegen und frage "Nenn mir jemanden, der _kein_ Naturnutzer ist".

Oder anders gefragt "Wer bestimmt wer guter/böser Naturnutzer ist"?

Wer die Argumentation übernimmt hat sich doch schon der Denkweise bestimmter Gruppen untergeordnet.


----------



## Hilde (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken einer Naturschutzorganisation beizutreten bzw. mich organisiert für den Naturschutz einzusetzen, da ich denke, dass die Welt genug Baustellen hat, für die es sich einzusetzen lohnt.
> 
> Klima, Müll, Energie alles heikle Themen, die immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen. Da muss es doch eine Organisation geben, die sich diesen gewichtigen Baustellen der Welt zugetan hat und auch den Mehrwert der organisierten Fischerei für die Natur kennt ohne gleich mit der Tierquäler-Keule zu kommen.



Warum erinnert mich das an modernen "Ablasshandel"?!

Erst bekommt man über die Medien ein schlechtes Gewissen eingeredet und dann sucht man nach "Erlösung", indem man durch eine Spende an eine Organisaton wie BUND, Nabu, WWF etc. diese die "gute Tat" machen lässt. 

Warum wohl sind die Wähler der Grünen im gutverdienenden Bürgertum angesiedelt?


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Schau dir die neue "Studie" von Greenpeace an, welchen Fisch du noch ohne Gewissensbisse essen darfst. Völlig neben der Kappe!


----------



## Trollwut (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schau dir die neue "Studie" von Greenpeace an, welchen Fisch du noch ohne Gewissensbisse essen darfst. Völlig neben der Kappe!



Schau dir mal an, welchen Fisch du aus Geschmacksgründen überhaupt noch essen willst :m


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kurz Du möchtest Andere dabei Unterstützen, Dinge zu tun, die Du für wichtig betrachtest.
> Aber bitte bitte für Dich nur zum Vorteil und nicht zum Nachteil.



Natürlich in gewisserweise zu meinem Vorteil, die Angelei steht für  mich, meine Art die Natur zu erleben und daran teil zu haben nunmal an  erster Stelle. Daher werde ich niemanden unterstützen, dessen Ziel es  ist, mir genau das madig zu machen. Ich habe kein Problem damit mein  Hobby auch kritisch beäugen zu lassen und toleriere Menschen, die dazu  eine eigfene Meinung haben. Aber diese  "Angeln-muss-weg-fertig-aus-ende-basta"-Mentalität, mit der freunde ich  mich nicht an. Aber aus Angler Sicht verständlich, oder? 




BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ansonsten selbst etwas machen,
> bringt eh mehr als nur einige € zu spenden.
> Gelder sind ja  auch oft weniger das Problem, als Leute die sich für so etwas Zeit nehmen.



Meine Überlegungen gingen auch eher in die Richtung aktiv zu sein und nicht dahin meine Naturverbundenheit lediglich mit einer Überweisung am Anfang des Jahres zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Daher dachte ich auch an größere Organisation, die laufend allgemeinnützige Projekte planen und durchführen, an denen man sich beteiligen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Grundsätzlich sind die spendensammelnden Schützermafiosi zuerst mal Menschenfeinde...

Engagiere Dich besser bei der DGzRS - das sind Menschenretter.............


----------



## wobbler68 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Hallo

Grundsätzlich finde ich WWF, Greenpeace,NABU, BUND usw.etwas neben der Spur.

Wenn ich jedoch mal daran denke, wie es ganz ohne solche Organisationen aussehen würde.#d  Nee,lieber nicht.


Überall wird nur gemeckert und kritisiert.
Wenn jetzt CarpFreakSHG taten sprechen lassen will,ist das der richtige Weg etwas zu verändern. #6
Selbst wenn er in Klein Posemukelsdorf zb. Kröten über die Straße trägt hilft das auch etwas weiter.
So kommt man auch mit anderen "Gleichgesinnten" ins Gespräch und kann die eigenen Ansichten besser vermitteln als wenn man als "Gegner" das versucht. Infiltration!:q

Man kann nicht oben anfangen etwas zu verändern,das geht nur an der Basis.
Such dir ein Projekt das das dir wichtig erscheint und hilf dabei.Wenn dir etwas nicht zusagt,hilfst du dabei nicht.
Da gibt es sicherlich genügend Auswahl in deiner Gegend.
Als allererstes hilfst du der Natur ,durch deine Arbeit und das ist ja dein anliegen.


----------



## fischbär (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind die spendensammelnden Schützermafiosi zuerst mal Menschenfeinde...




Das ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt, Thomas! Ganz ganz viele in diesen Vereinen sind von einem (insbesondere deutschen) Selbsthass getrieben. Dazu kommen bei vielen Schwierigkeiten im Umgang mit anderen Menschen, so dass in die Tiere, die sich ja nicht wehren können und die unmündig sind, der bessere Mensch hineinprojeziert wird. Der Rest der Menschen wird dann oft mit Auslöschungsphantasien bedacht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYPAxEcZeuw

Do people who eat meat deserve to life? Tja...

Interessanterweise gibt es da auch gewisse Parallelen zum "Edler Wilder" Phänomen, das ja aktuell mal wieder grassiert.


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Wenn man Zeit hat und genug forscht...stellt man fest das zwei Handvoll Leute hinter allen Tierschutz/Naturschutz/Orgas die fäden ziehen.
Es ist also Wumpe wo man seine Kraft und Geld investiert,das Ziel aller dieser ist das gleiche,nur die Verpackung glänzt anders.

#h


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das ist ein extrem wichtiger Punkt, Thomas! Ganz ganz viele in diesen Vereinen sind von einem (insbesondere deutschen) Selbsthass getrieben. Dazu kommen bei vielen Schwierigkeiten im Umgang mit anderen Menschen, so dass in die Tiere, die sich ja nicht wehren können und die unmündig sind, der bessere Mensch hineinprojeziert wird. Der Rest der Menschen wird dann oft mit Auslöschungsphantasien bedacht:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYPAxEcZeuw
> 
> Do people who eat meat deserve to life? Tja...
> ...




Und was will die blonde Pussy uns damit sagen....?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Meine Überlegungen gingen auch eher in die Richtung aktiv zu sein und nicht dahin meine Naturverbundenheit lediglich mit einer Überweisung am Anfang des Jahres zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Daher dachte ich auch an größere Organisation, die laufend allgemeinnützige Projekte planen und durchführen, an denen man sich beteiligen kann.



Hallo Chris,

sehr gute und richtige Überlegung. Ich mache das seit Jahrzehnten, allerdings ohne BUND, NABU oder sonstige Spendensammelvereine. Dort wird schon lange nicht mehr zielorientiert gearbeitet, sondern populistisch agiert. 

Will man heute noch was bewegen, muss man sich lokal umschauen. Es gibt zahlreiche kleine Vereine und Organisationen, von denen man entweder Hilfe und Unterstützung bekommen kann, will man selber ein Projekt starten, oder über die man sich an solchen Projekten beteiligen kann.
Wenn ich Deinen Heimatkreis richtig interpretiert habe, kannst Du Dich z.B. hier

https://www.schaumburg.de/dezernate-mter/verwaltungseinheit/370_amt-44---amt-fuer-naturschutz

erkundigen, welche Möglichkeiten bestehen. Nicht gleich aufgeben, das ist auch nur ein Amt. Da muss man schonmal bohren. Normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein, irgendwas zu finden was nicht mit Angeln im Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Falls möglich bzw. Platz vorhanden: einfach im eigenen Garten was machen.

Beispielsweise:

1. Nen Schmetterlingsflieder, ein paar Lavendel, ein paar Natternköpfe, ein Stück bunte Blumenwiese oder Kombis daraus pflanzen

--> füttert vom Schwalbenschwanz bis zum großen Nachtfalter sowie verschiedene Hummeln usw. sehr viele Viecher. Die vielen Besucher locken dann wiederum hungrige Krabbenspinnen etc. an.

2. An sonnigen Stellen eine kleine "Eidechsenmauer" anlegen oder zumindest ein paar größere Steinbrocken locker aufeinanderlegen.

3. Verschieden große Löcher in einen Holzblock bohren, um ein "Insektenhotel" zu basteln.

Solche Maßnahmen tun nicht nur was für die Natur, sondern bringen auch Beobachtungsfreude - da gibt's dann immer was zu gucken.

Und sind ganz ohne irgendwelche Organisationen möglich. Kosten auch nur sehr wenig Geld - eventuell deutlich weniger als ne Jahresmitgliedschaft bei irgendwelchen Selbstheiligen.

Bei Gartenmangel zumindest teilweise auch auf nem Balkon oder sogar in Blumenkästen realisierbar (dann halt ohne Fliederstrauch - auch Eidechsen kommen schlecht in den 11. Stock *gggg*).

Zudem möglichst Regionalprodukte kaufen, die nicht um den halben Globus gekarrt werden - schmecken ohnehin besser. Und man weiß, wo das Essen herkommt (weil man die verwurstete Sau 15 km weiter quasi vorher noch selbst besichtigen kann).

Von groß angelegter Weltrettungs-Action halte ich gar nix. Wenn jeder sich mal etwas um die eigene kleine Welt vor der Haustür kümmert, wird das große Ganze auch etwas besser. Und das ganz "live and direct".

Das fängt schon an, wenn man beim Spazierenlatschen ab und zu zumindest mal etwas Müll vom Wiesenrand wegklaubt. 

Oder als Raucher nen kleinen Taschen-Aschenbecher dabeihat und seine Kippenstummel nicht einfach in die Gegend feuert.

Oder beim Bachangeln guckt, wo man hintritt und nicht alles gnadenlos "totwatet".

Oder halt freiwillig an seinem Gewässer rumliegendes Gruscht einsammelt, wenn man dran vorbeikommt. 

Aber "offizielles" Blechen fürs Gewissen und Drüber-Labern ist halt bequemer als "privates" Bücken und Auflesen.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Natürlich in gewisserweise zu meinem Vorteil, die Angelei steht für mich, meine Art die Natur zu erleben und daran teil zu haben nunmal an erster Stelle. Daher werde ich niemanden unterstützen, dessen Ziel es ist, mir genau das madig zu machen. Ich habe kein Problem damit mein Hobby auch kritisch beäugen zu lassen und toleriere Menschen, die dazu eine eigfene Meinung haben. Aber diese "Angeln-muss-weg-fertig-aus-ende-basta"-Mentalität, mit der freunde ich mich nicht an. Aber aus Angler Sicht verständlich, oder?


 
 Klar, ist das klar.:m

 Aber die Aus-Ende-Basta Mentalität ist nicht nur bei den "immer Angelfeindlichen" Umweltverbänden zu beobachten.
 Das findet sich umgekehrt auch bei vielen Anglern.

 Die Vorzeigetypen, die Macher also, ticken oft ganz ähnlich.|bigeyes
 Viele könnten gar problemlos die Seiten wechseln, weil es für Sie gar kein Seitenwechsel wäre.

 Es sind eher Nutznießer, die ehr rücksichtslose Dickschädel sind, die nicht miteinander wollen.
 Nicht wenige Naturschützer kommen aus dem Angelbereich, einige Vorurteile sind leider auch von Ihnen erlebte Wahrheiten.

 Wobei ich gerade ein einen Angelkritischen NABU-Typen denke der als Gewässerwart nur Mist machte und nun denkt das so Angler wirken.

 Oder Umgekehrt, an eine NABU-Frau die versuchte für eine Renaturierung möglichst "Alle" zusammen zu bringen.
 (Ein bei uns einzigartiges, aber verbautes Gewässer, wo Laichgelegenheiten für Wander-Salmoniden bestehen würden) 
 Es kamen kaum angeschriebene Gewässerwarte und die kamen dann von Außerhalb, es kamen aber auch nur wenige NABU-Mitglieder.  So wurde es eher ein Treffen von div.Fachkräften, Anwohnern und Landwirten.

 Was die Angelvereine anging, einige hatten kein Interesse andere, leiteten es wohl absichtlich (NABU) nicht an die adressierten, eigentlich interessierten Mitglieder weiter.

 Warum schreibe Ich so etwas ?
 Weil auch so etwas dem Umweltschutz dient und ich verdammt gerne öfter mal einen Wanderfisch Angeln möchte.


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Bachpaten werden überall gesucht:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwisvfqZ5bvKAhWEiywKHZQgD9YQFgg0MAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kreisblatt.de%2Flokales%2Fmain-taunus-kreis%2FDer-Bachpate-des-Sulzbaches%3Bart676%2C974216&usg=AFQjCNF7eShzUwb-zguvGZ53WwXzmVWe0w
Oder so etwas.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiau4LA5bvKAhVFDiwKHQXdAkoQFgg3MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sn-online.de%2FSchaumburg%2FLandkreis%2FAus-dem-Landkreis%2FRanger-zimmern-Haeuser-fuer-Insekten&usg=AFQjCNGF6YOxONxbiY5k8RZGzRug62xDCA


----------



## raubangler (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Schau dir die neue "Studie" von Greenpeace an, welchen Fisch du noch ohne Gewissensbisse essen darfst. Völlig neben der Kappe!



Kabeljau und Dorsch sind noch vorhanden, sollten lt. Greenpeace aber wegen der Fangmethode nicht mehr gekauft werden.
Wenn Du einen Dorsch angelst und nicht mit einem Grundnetz einpflügst, werden die den vermutlich gerne mit verspeisen.

Kennt jemand Argumente gegen Greenpeace?
Ausser, dass die, wie hier vermerkt, viele Frauen als Mitglieder haben und 'weibische Typen' mit komischen Mützen.....

Die Aktionen von denen finde ich aber weniger weibisch.
Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



raubangler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Argumente gegen Greenpeace?
> Ausser, dass die, wie hier vermerkt, viele Frauen als Mitglieder haben und 'weibische Typen' mit komischen Mützen.....
> 
> Die Aktionen von denen finde ich aber weniger weibisch.
> Ganz im Gegenteil.



Argumente gegen Greenpeace ? Nö.

Aber auch kein einziges, was mit echtem Natur- oder Artenschutz zu tun hat. Für mich ist das ein Gemisch aus populistisch orientiertem Spendensammlertum, aktiv unterstützt durch meist hoffnungslos fehlgesteuerte RettetdieWelt-Romantiker und finanziert durch Teile der Bevölkerung die sich mit ein paar Euros von ihrem schlechten Umweltgewissen freikaufen wollen.

Sollen sie von mir aus. Aber mit echtem Naturschutz hat das nichts zu tun.

Das ist ungefähr so zu werten wie die "Überlebensratgeber" von Bear Grylls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Na Ralle, sind wir uns mal wieder einig? 
;-))))


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Da bin ich voll bei Fischbär, Ralle und Co.

Wer "was machen will", macht es am besten vor der eigenen Haustür. Hecken pflanzen, Müll sammeln, Brutplätze anlegen, etc. Macht Spaß und bringt etwas. 

Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht so bescheuert sein und mit meinem Geld wohlversorgten Jack-Wolfskin-Pensionären oder natur- und arbeitsfern lebenden Dreadlock-Aktivisten der riesigen Spendensammel-Organisationen ihre medienwirksamen Abenteuerurlaube zu finanzieren, oder ihnen dabei helfen Zäune zu errichten, mit denen sie andere aus der Natur aussperren, um nur noch selber Zugang zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht so bescheuert sein und mit meinem Geld wohlversorgten Jack-Wolfskin-Pensionären oder natur- und arbeitsfern lebenden Dreadlock-Aktivisten der riesigen Spendensammel-Organisationen ihre medienwirksamen Abenteuerurlaube zu finanzieren, oder ihnen dabei helfen Zäune zu errichten, mit denen sie andere aus der Natur aussperren, um nur noch selber Zugang zu haben.


#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Muss es noch mal sagen: Kompliment für dieses tolle Thema #6

Und wenn ich, als ziemlicher Nichtauskenner in diesem Bereich, die Beiträge bisher so auf mich wirken lasse:
*Ist es nicht unglaublich erschreckend, dass sich da nicht eine einzige (grössere) Naturschutzorganisation heraus kristallisiert, die die genannten Kriterien erfüllt?!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei Fischbär, Ralle und Co.
> 
> Wer "was machen will", macht es am besten vor der eigenen Haustür. Hecken pflanzen, Müll sammeln, Brutplätze anlegen, etc. Macht Spaß und bringt etwas.
> 
> Ich werde in diesem Leben nicht so bescheuert sein und mit meinem Geld wohlversorgten Jack-Wolfskin-Pensionären oder natur- und arbeitsfern lebenden Dreadlock-Aktivisten der riesigen Spendensammel-Organisationen ihre medienwirksamen Abenteuerurlaube zu finanzieren, oder ihnen dabei helfen Zäune zu errichten, mit denen sie andere aus der Natur aussperren, um nur noch selber Zugang zu haben.



[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]  für den Aspekt Eigeninititative und [emoji23] [emoji106] für den auf auf ersten Blick zwar Klischeehaft erscheinenden aber im nüchternen 2.Blick durchaus zutreffenden Vergleich.

Käme von der Qualität gleichauf zu Andals bekanntem wie auch passendem Statement zu "Vornamentanzenden Ausgeburten der Bio Hölle"[emoji3] 

Wer vor der eigenen Türe kehrt,verbrennt kein Geld in der Scheinheiligkeits-und Ablassbörse der vermeintlichen Erlöser.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Ist es nicht unglaublich erschreckend, dass sich da nicht eine einzige (grössere) Naturschutzorganisation heraus kristallisiert, die die genannten Kriterien erfüllt?!*



Erschreckend vielleicht, aber auch vollkommen logisch.

Je größer ein Verband/Verein, um so mehr entfernt er sich von der Basis und verliert die Ziele seiner Entstehungsgeschichte aus den Augen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt geht es nur noch um Macht, Kohle und Selbsterhalt. Manchmal, wenn die Kohle klamm wird, auch nur noch um Selbsterhalt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Offtipic an:
Sorry, kanns mir nicht verkneifen..

Siehe Naturschutzverband DAFV:
Anglerfeindlich, klamm und nur um Selbsterhalt bemüht...

Offtopic aus....


----------



## raubangler (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Argumente gegen Greenpeace ? Nö.
> ....



Dann haben wir ja die 'Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation' gefunden.

Demnächst ist Greenpeace auch der größte Angelteichbetreiber der Welt, wenn die für Minus 2 Mrd. Euro Vattenfall aufgekauft haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Nö, weil Ralle ja richtig bemerkt hat, dass die nix mit Naturschutz zu tun haben..

Wenn Du schon zitierst, solltest Du das auch vollständig tun und nicht auf so plumpe Art Aussagen verfälschen:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber auch kein einziges, was mit echtem Natur- oder Artenschutz zu tun hat. Für mich ist das ein Gemisch aus populistisch orientiertem Spendensammlertum, aktiv unterstützt durch meist hoffnungslos fehlgesteuerte RettetdieWelt-Romantiker und finanziert durch Teile der Bevölkerung die sich mit ein paar Euros von ihrem schlechten Umweltgewissen freikaufen wollen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*

Wurde der WWF hier schon auf Anglerfreundlichkeit gecheckt?
Ist ja auch eine der großen Organisationen, die durchaus auch Kritik einfährt.
Gibt es von denen eine offizielle Haltung zur Angelei?


----------



## albifisch (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Anglerfreundliche Naturschutzorganisation*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Falls möglich bzw. Platz vorhanden: einfach im eigenen Garten was machen.
> 
> Beispielsweise:
> 
> ...



#6#6#6
Ja,  so sollte man anfangen,
wenn man Naturschutz betreiben will.


----------

